

Analysis Paralysis: Stop worrying about your code - gadr90
http://blog.gadr.me/stop-worrying-about-your-code/

======
marcoagner
Very good. This excessive and paralysing worry used to affect me and I still
got some. Very real mistake.

------
gestapo
Good, good.. We are watching.

~~~
gadr90
Thanks for the viewership! :)

